# Our cat I painted.



## Crabby-Chicken (Feb 2, 2013)

The first one sold so my husband wanted me to paint it again. This is my cat Woozil.


----------



## chandab (Feb 2, 2013)

Lovely work, beautiful cat.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Feb 2, 2013)

_Oh I'm in love!!!!!!_ What a beautiful kitty!! Great painting and I can see why the first one sold!!!


----------



## SugaryCharm (Feb 2, 2013)

*WOW*. That is _beautiful_!




Is it oil or acrylic? Cats are one subject I could never master drawing, let alone painting!


----------



## REO (Feb 3, 2013)

Total WOW!!! I love it!!!!


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Feb 4, 2013)

Thank you! Woozil is kind of a neat cat.. weird mix of? and norweigan forrest cat.

I use acrylic paints. Thank you guys again!


----------



## Shari (Feb 4, 2013)

Stunning work of Art Kim, and the lightening you did, is just magic!


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Feb 4, 2013)

Thank you Shari,, I am entering it in the show with my mountain one with fall leaves. Hope I do something!!!


----------



## Shari (Feb 5, 2013)

You'll Win Kim!!


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Feb 5, 2013)

Wait til you see the painting my husband is doing. He is gonna kick my butt. And rightfully so. It is a larger version of one he has done, an old movie theater in Astoria,,,,, NICE and big too!


----------



## lucky seven (Feb 5, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## chandab (Feb 5, 2013)

Crabby-Chicken said:


> Thank you! Woozil is kind of a neat cat.. weird mix of? and norweigan forrest cat.


I vote Maine Coone for the other part of the mix. Lovely cat however the mix comes up.


----------



## Annabellarose (Feb 7, 2013)

As someone that loves to (pencil/charcoal) draw and desperately wants to learn to paint, how was doing the same image (subject and pose) for you? I am probably very strange, but I feel that if I draw an image I absolutely cannot draw that image again (and I think it is more about "interest" for me, but the feeling is so strong it really affects the quality of my work). Does anyone else feel this way? Anyway, I really admire not just the extreme high quality of your work, but your ability to redo an image.


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Feb 7, 2013)

I did not like doing the painting the second time! It is too tedious for me... But my husband liked it so much I did it for him.

He paints in watercolors and will do a painting over and over until it is just right to him. That would drive me crazy. Thats why I like acrylics so I can save the painting if I make a mistake!


----------



## Annabellarose (Feb 8, 2013)

Crabby-Chicken said:


> I did not like doing the painting the second time! It is too tedious for me... But my husband liked it so much I did it for him.
> 
> He paints in watercolors and will do a painting over and over until it is just right to him. That would drive me crazy. Thats why I like acrylics so I can save the painting if I make a mistake!


So I am not the only one!? That is a bit comforting to know.


----------



## Vertical Limit (Feb 9, 2013)

All of your art is amazing and this is no different. Once again, I thought it was a photograph. (and amazing photography at that) Like Shari said, what you did with the lighting is magic.

I just LOVE this one!


----------



## Allure Ranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Beautiful and very realistic painting....


----------



## rubyviewminis (May 8, 2013)

I just found this forum. Your work is absolutely stunning. I have been searching for two years to find an artist who can do realistic, portraiture. I will one day soon get my Maya I lost painted. She was a beautiful Siamese.


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (May 12, 2013)

Thank you everyone so much! You made my day!


----------



## wade3504 (Sep 1, 2013)

I have always loved your work and your husband's and this is no exception. I too think it is beautiful and the lighting is awesome.


----------



## wade3504 (Sep 1, 2013)

Annabellarose said:


> As someone that loves to (pencil/charcoal) draw and desperately wants to learn to paint, how was doing the same image (subject and pose) for you? I am probably very strange, but I feel that if I draw an image I absolutely cannot draw that image again (and I think it is more about "interest" for me, but the feeling is so strong it really affects the quality of my work). Does anyone else feel this way? Anyway, I really admire not just the extreme high quality of your work, but your ability to redo an image.


I do graphite pencil drawings and if I can at all help it I will not do a drawing a second time. I don't have the desire to do it the second time around. I want to move on to something else so you are not alone.


----------



## REO (Sep 3, 2013)

Same here. I hate doing the same thing over & over.


----------



## Tab (Sep 4, 2013)

Your paintings are so awesome you can't tell they aren't photographs!


----------

